# My layout



## Fluffy (Jul 5, 2015)

Here is a small picture of my layout. Hoping to add to it. Its only 2x4 because I live in a mobile home and there isn't much room. Its an N scale but I would have liked to have an HO scale.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the board!
That looks good for the space you have available!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice little layout:thumbsup:


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 5, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks glad to be here.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

No reason you can't have fun with a 4x2 layout. All of mine are much smaller than that! Nice one Fluffy.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty busy for the limited space, very nice. You could consider a drop-leaf extension that you could put up to run, then fold down to save space when you're not running. 

shaygetz, one of the moderators here, has posted some really neat fold up layouts, something you could consider for limited space.


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Nice view. It looks like it's HO in that shot.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 5, 2015)

I have added a little to the set up since that last picture. Here is an updated view.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Fluffy said:


> I have added a little to the set up since that last picture. Here is an updated view.
> 
> View attachment 61442


The picture needs to be a little larger.

Nice layout......looks like a little more ground cover is needed? Dirt/sand/something?


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 5, 2015)

*trying again*







This shot might be a little bigger. I hope. Maybe a little to large.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is better, you forgot to insert it into the post.
Go back click edit, then go advanced, then go up by the white smile face and click on the paper clip. Whatever shows after you click on the paper clip, click that, then the picture will show as a picture instead of a link.

If you only have one picture just click on the link that shows to insert.
If you have more then one picture in the post you will see insert all instead of a link. Then just click on the insert all.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks that made it much larger.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Fluffy said:


> Thanks that made it much larger.


As the Archbishop once said to the actress! Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Nice layout!


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Pretty cool for such a small layout. Very busy, and detailed as well. Keep on modelling! I wouldn't mind seeing a complete photo album of said layout.

-J.


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

Fluffy said:


> View attachment 61986
> This shot might be a little bigger. I hope. Maybe a little to large.


The photo is just right, what are the trees?


----------



## apoc444 (Jan 28, 2013)

nice job


----------

